# Drop F Bass



## Tyler777

Hey all,
My band is headed to the studio to begin recording a new E.P.

Guitars are just about done, and we're going to be looking at bass soon.
My question is this, we are in drop f. Would you suggest having our bass tuned DOWN to f? or UP to f?

I've read a couple different arguments on these forums, can someone explain to me the advantages and disadvantages of both? We are looking for a very volumes-esque tone.


----------



## HaMMerHeD

I would DOWN to F, but also I'd recommend buying a set of strings designed for that tuning.

Circle K Strings - Circle K Strings


----------



## Tyler777

any specific reason you would suggest going lower?

You guys are gunna absolutely HATE me, but my favorite current example of tone I'd like is the.. it's the... the new attack attack album.

Listen before you judge me!


----------



## HaMMerHeD

If you're looking to just add some klang to the rhythm section tone, going up would do that for you. But if you want to add some ground-pounding bass, going down to F0 would get you there. I think it sounds fine either way, but I like to give people heart palpitations.


----------



## sojorel

Do both!


----------



## ZEBOV

^What he said. If he tunes down to drop F, he could go either way.
It sounds like Vildhjarta does both while staying EQ'd for the lows instead of having that Meshuggah bass tone for the highs.


----------



## m4rK

ZEBOV said:


> ^What he said. If he tunes down to drop F, he could go either way.
> It sounds like Vildhjarta does both while staying EQ'd for the lows instead of having that Meshuggah bass tone for the highs.




Wow, they have a monstrous tone!


----------



## TemjinStrife

I'd go for tuning up. You'll get plenty of low end support and punch if you need it, without having to file your bass's nut or deal with the massive strings and darker tonality.


----------



## xiphiod

+1 for doing both.
My band does F standard on 8 strings, bass tunes up, and we have synth bass down the octave to fill it out. Makes a big difference in the studio, and live, no one misses it


----------



## MF_Kitten

F is right at the edge of what works, and sounds clear and audible, when done with an octave-below bass, from my experience.

I would say mix it up, though. On the bass, you'll have the higher octave string as well, since it's a drop tuning. Use that for all it's worth! You can alternate intensity and focus this way.


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

I'd tune the bass to F-C-F-Bb-Eb.

You can also ask this guy about his experience, he tuned his bass to drop e http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/bass-guitar-discussion/185545-nbd-ltd-drop-e-content.html


----------



## ixlramp

If you go down, Circle K Strings are amazing strings, their 'drop-tune' sets are designed to have equal tension strings in s drop tuning: Circle K Strings - Standard Drop-tuned 5 Strings (4 string drop tune sets also available)


----------



## Krucifixtion

I have gone as low as D#/Eb on a 35" scale bass with a .182, but I prefer to do F with that setup. It just depends on your bass and also the style of music. Going lower than the guitars can sound huge if done right, but if your not too sure and not comfortable with setting up the bass for such huge strings then I would just tune it up or transpose up your bass parts.


----------



## Tyler777

Welp, I spent a couple hours experimenting with two different basses set up for Drop f 0, and one that was tuned up.

We're going down. When it's set up properly the, tone is just too monstorous. lol

I think we're going to order a couple of the circle K set of strings though. People keep saying they work incredibly well for the low tunings.


----------



## ZEBOV




----------

